# Driver Shaving



## broken tee

Any of you heard of a company Worlds hottest drivers? one of the services is driver shaving. Suppose to add 20+ yards for $119.00, never heard of this, got to be a gimmick.:dunno:


----------



## Cajun

My drivers don't usually grow a beard.....


----------



## broken tee

not even a nose hair trim?


----------



## Cajun

broken tee said:


> not even a nose hair trim?


nah, I don't trim it, I just braid it so the wind doesn't whip it around distracting me on the tee box.


----------



## 373

I've never heard of them. The way I look at things like this is, if the pros aren't using it to such an extent that it's being advertised during PGA events and in the major golf magazines, it's something struggling at best or a scam at worst.


----------



## bigwave916

broken tee said:


> Any of you heard of a company Worlds hottest drivers? one of the services is driver shaving. Suppose to add 20+ yards for $119.00, never heard of this, got to be a gimmick.:dunno:


Yeah! I've heard of them. Golf equipment companies increase distance by increasing the Coefficient Of Restitution which is the amount of spring in the driver face by controlling the thickness. USGA & the R&A limits the COR. This company shaves the face to increase COR but by doing so will make the driver non-conforming.

Or in less polite terms, shaving the driver and using it in competition makes you a cheater.


----------



## Fourputt

bigwave916 said:


> Yeah! I've heard of them. Golf equipment companies increase distance by increasing the Coefficient Of Restitution which is the amount of spring in the driver face by controlling the thickness. USGA & the R&A limits the COR. This company shaves the face to increase COR but by doing so will make the driver non-conforming.
> 
> Or in less polite terms, shaving the driver and using it in competition makes you a cheater.


Give the man a seegar. When a club is tested by the USGA and found to be conforming, it is only legal as it is manufactured. Start changing the specs and it most likely becomes nonconforming. It is certainly not allowed for competition or handicap because it is no longer on the conforming club list, since it is no longer the same club which was tested and approved.


----------



## broken tee

Thank you all, I appreciate the education.


----------



## bigwave916

Fourputt said:


> Give the man a seegar.


What the hell, is this just another forum run to feed the egos of it's moderators? How totally condescending.


----------



## Fourputt

bigwave916 said:


> What the hell, is this just another forum run to feed the egos of it's moderators? How totally condescending.


Huh??? That's just a figure of speech, and most consider it a compliment. I was simply agreeing with you. Would you rather that I give you a gold star? What is _your_ problem?


----------



## bigwave916

Fourputt said:


> Huh??? That's just a figure of speech, and most consider it a compliment. I was simply agreeing with you. *Would you rather that I give you a gold star? What is your* problem?


So you are the guy that hands out "seegars" and "gold stars". More of your condescending attitude. Who the hell do you think you are?


----------



## broken tee

bigwave916 said:


> So you are the guy that hands out "seegars" and "gold stars". More of your condescending attitude. Who the hell do you think you are?


I consider Fourputt a friend and Knowledge you can trust, if you joined the forum to just get pissed off I suggest you join the angry Golfer's Forum.


----------



## Fourputt

I don't even know how to react to someone like you. If you take offense to something as innocent as that, then you better cut off contact with the world. I said nothing which was even remotely condescending in the first place, and then I apologize and you get even more upset. Your imagination is working overtime. 

I'm not even going to worry about it any more. You think whatever you like, and stay or leave as you wish. I'm done with you. :dunno:


----------



## 373

Bigwave - You are trying to make something sinister out of an innocent comment. I'd suggest you get to know people a little better before you start stirring the pot over something someone says in agreement with you.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Anyway, back to driver shaving. How can an engineering company guarantee an equal shave across the face? If they get it wrong, won't that create differing thicknesses across the face and an inconsistent rebound? It may also effect the swingweight? Why not pay out on a really good shaft which will a) be legal, and b) give you just as much performance.


----------



## broken tee

You're correct, I just never heard of this and wanted to know if anyone had. Now that I know it violates equipment standards of the USGA and R&A rules I'll just stay within regulations. Besides $119.00 that's a ridiculous price. I'd rather just buy a new club.


----------

